# Mk3 TT dash pics from CES.



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

Swung by to see this dash in person. It's unbelievable. Sorry for the phone pics. I noticed scrolling through the interface some possible upcoming options and capabilities. Adaptive Cruise Control, mechanic rear wing, self parking. Notice the controls in the center of each vent. No provisions for a key. Looks as if advanced key will be standard. 













Posted from the Davespeed R&D facility.....


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Seats look awesome too!


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm nitpicking when I say I'm disappointed by the center console design, particularly the area in front of the shifter. It seems like an after thought, kind of unfinished. I've always thought the MK II console looked dated, particularly after driving the 2013 A-4 and A-5.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

That new dashboard cluster looks more like a lightened cristmass tree, something the Playstation generation will certainly like.


----------



## TTRSh (Aug 24, 2013)

http://crackberry.com/qnx-powering-2015-audi-tt-user-programmable-instrument-cluster


----------



## AU-297 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm seriously excited to see the real deal. Yes, it will be an evolutionary design… But it should stay that way.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Here a nice interior picture.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

^^^ very nice! love the new interior


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

That is an epic interior. Hopefully Audi has dialed up the handling to a new level too. We will just have to pretend that the Corvette C7 never happened.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------

